# My new Rocky Mountain Solo AC30



## edmrider (Oct 13, 2005)

not many RM roadies out there, thought I would post for the viewing...


----------



## new2road (Oct 7, 2007)

*what do you think?*

I ride a Rocky Mountain mountain bike and was kind of thinking about a RM road. Just to stay with the same brand. 
How is your bike. 
What do you like? 
Dislikes?


----------



## mdj (Sep 29, 2005)

*Nice looking ride-*

I have a Solo30AC as well (well, actually it's now a 50AC frame, which is the same geometry, with 30AC components; long story) which I bought late in the season. I don't have a lot of miles on it yet but have been impressed with it's climbing performance and handling. My frame is a 60cm and I'm about a buck ninety five on a good day but there is a minimum of bb flex and I think it's componentry is better than other bikes in it's price range. Build quality seems top notch. More in the spring after a few more miles...


----------



## edmrider (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, just at 1200km on this bike now - (I ride mtb just as many days), and I'm still quite happy with it. My rear wheel did untrue itself after about 200km, but the lbs handled that and it's been good since. Fit is still just what I wanted, and all the drivetrain seems to be holding up well. 

Wish it was all black, but then it wouldn't be so easy to pick out of my stable!


----------



## tungsten (Mar 24, 2008)

Saved from the recycling bin................... 










What's on page 114 of the new Velonews?


----------



## mikehealy17 (Apr 18, 2007)

Just had my first ride on the new Rocky Solo 50CR....such a nice ride! damp when need be, but stiff enough when I stand up to help my fat ass up the hills! Rocky has a solid road line put together....with attractive pricing....


----------



## mdj (Sep 29, 2005)

tungsten said:


> What's on page 114 of the new Velonews?


Wondered that myself; saw it on ttips forum as well but no one has followed up. Haven't seen the issue that addresses it-- anyone?


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*Rockies...*

OLD SCHOOL! My 1987 Derek Bailey Turbo. Geomery was nice and it was very solid. 

Takmanjapan


----------

